# Why does BitTorrent slow things down so much?



## Raggedtoad (Mar 13, 2005)

Okay, this is probably a silly question, but I have been using BitTorrent for a while now. Right now, as I type this, I am downloading two files, both greated than 1 Gig. The total download speed is always hovering around 100Kbps, while the UL speed is at about 40Kbps. Why, then, is my internet connection so freakin' slow?! It's like I'm back in 1997 using Dialup!!! GOD NO! I thought cable was 1Mbps, and since I am only using 100Kbps, I should (theoretically) have another 900kbps of free bandwidth.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

The big tie-up happens because you're connected to so many other computers at one time. Try limiting the number of connections BT has at any given time. In my experience, the download speeds don't slow down too much, and it generally performs better.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We don't support P2P here, so I'm closing this thread.


----------

